# Do cats kill pigeons



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

I was just wondering if cats will kill pigeons and if so is there anything can do to keep them out we have a cat and we have two rabbits and guinea pigs she runs away from the rabbits and dousnt harm the guinea pigs either but I don't know if other cats will harm the pigeons so if there is a way to keep them out I would rather do it


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Cats + Pigeons= Dead Pigeons


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

Right well I thought that they are not all like my cat so is there a way to keep cats out then


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

What kind of housing do your birds have? is it a coop? loft? if you have a loft, you could install a trap onto it. if they are racing pigeons, they will learn to use it.


----------



## Roy (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes cats kill pigeons. One of my pigeon was killed by a cat.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Oney a cat will not kill a pigeon if they live with each other from when they are young.

If you are talking about a feral cat or your neighbor's cat, than yes. Bird dont get along with cat. The cat will kill the pigeon if it catches ether just for fun or for food.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ourdoves said:


> Right well I thought that they are not all like my cat *so is there a way to keep cats out then*


*

*

Out of what? Where do you keep them?


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

They are white pigeons not racers, They are in a converted playhouse that has an upstairs it's a really big one and they will have a door to open and close to go out when they have been in there long enough as I haven't had them long they are still inside and there is a grill on there at the moment so they can see more, the entrance will be high but cats can jump so I was wondering if people do anything to keep them out or just let them fly when the can keep an eye on them returning
My guinea pigs have an open run a cat could get in if it wanted to but never has but I prosume pigeons would be more tempting for a cat to catch


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your pigeons would be much safer if let out when you are there anyway. If they are just allowed to come and go when you aren't there, then anything could happen. Hawks have been known to get into a loft or enclosure the same way a pigeon would get in. You really need to be there when they're out.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

cat's kills just for fun .


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, Depending on the Cat's age of course. Kittens cannot harm them since they're always playful and weak at a young age. Pigeons can also get away easily. 



My Alpha Male Pigeon injured a kitten once. There were little cuts near the kitten's eye.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

DoveSvN said:


> Yes, Depending on the Cat's age of course. *Kittens cannot harm them since they're always playful and weak at a young age. Pigeons can also get away easily*.
> 
> 
> 
> My Alpha Male Pigeon injured a kitten once. There were little cuts near the kitten's eye.


If you believe that then you are asking for trouble.
ANY cat or dogs saliva contains Bacteria which can be lethal to a pigeon.
It doesnt even need a scratch or cut, if it gets on the birds feathers & the bird ingests it while preening it can kill.


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

I do live in the uk so I doubt hawks will be a problem I don't know about cat saliva I did think that some cats will kill and if they happen to be one that comes in garden but what I wanted to know was if there was some contraption to keep cats out but pigeons can get in but I can't think of anything


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, cats DO kill pigeons, whatever age.
Even ones up a three metre tree sitting on a nest surrounded by prickles


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

What about using a cat flap but instead of using the clear plastic flap using bars or something so if a cat jumps up to entrance The cat is more Likley to think it can't get in cause its not just an open space would this work? And would the pigeons learn how to use it or would they be stuck outside?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Your pigeons would be much safer if let out when you are there anyway. If they are just allowed to come and go when you aren't there, then anything could happen. Hawks have been known to get into a loft or enclosure the same way a pigeon would get in. You really need to be there when they're out.


This is a matter of opinion, In NZ it is common for birds to have open loft without being put in a great amount of danger, We do not have a hawk problem here, harriers are all I see and they are too slow so my birds get open loft but the loft is completely open so that if anything did happen to get in the birds could fly out.



Ourdoves said:


> I do live in the uk so I doubt hawks will be a problem I don't know about cat saliva I did think that some cats will kill and if they happen to be one that comes in garden but what I wanted to know was if there was some contraption to keep cats out but pigeons can get in but I can't think of anything


There is a cat proof type trap on youtube


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

Could you please post the youtube catproof link as all I could find was something called a pigeon flap and was just a spring board looked like cats could get through the space


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Not sure sorry, saw it years ago. If you have racoons or anything like that they will get through anything a pigeon could get through. So will most cats I would imagine, hence my preference to an open loft with a massive door area so that if for some reason my dog didn't do her job the birds could escape.


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

No I don't have raccoons I am in the uk but I suppose a bigger door area is an idea


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ourdoves said:


> I do live in the uk so I doubt hawks will be a problem ...


Sparrowhawks will kill pigeons, and they are found these days in suburban and urban gardens and parks, so don't think we have no hawk problem.

Depending on where you are, Peregrine Falcons' main prey is pigeon.


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

No I don't have that kind of problem here with wild birds just if a cat wanders in my garden


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Believe me, any hawks around will find the birds. It's amazing. Almost anything the pigeons or doves can get in and out of, so can predators unfortunately.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

So I guess the question is now, how to cat proof your playhouse loft, can you post a picture?, there may be some ideas if we know what it looks like. When one has birds or any animal that is prey of predators, they will be attracted to them, and it is our job to keep them out.


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

Yeah I took a picture of it the grills are up at the moment the bottom one will stay on the top one is what will need to be opened up when they can come out would be great if its possible to catproof it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cats could reach in through those bars also, and grab a bird. It has happened. And rats can get in through there and will kill pigeons. And mice getting in can spread salmonella/paratyphoid to the birds, making them very sick. It would be safer if you cover the openings with 1/2 inch hardware cloth.
An aviary attached, for them to get outside and enjoy the sun and fresh air would be nice for them, and also give you a place to set up a bath.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Cats kill billions of birds a year.
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/ca...ly-study-finds/story?id=18357853#.UZNwlcphO01


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

Quazar said:


> If you believe that then you are asking for trouble.
> ANY cat or dogs saliva contains Bacteria which can be lethal to a pigeon.
> It doesnt even need a scratch or cut, if it gets on the birds feathers & the bird ingests it while preening it can kill.


Actually, You misunderstood what I said. 

A kitten cannot catch a healthy pigeon. I know the Cat's saliva can kill it, but A kitten does not have the sneaking skills of a full grown cat... I should know. I once had to take care of 9 kittens while my friend was gone overseas. The kittens were so horrible at sneaking that even the sick pigeons had enough time to fly away. 

But of course any cat can kill a pigeon.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ourdoves said:


> Yeah I took a picture of it the grills are up at the moment the bottom one will stay on the top one is what will need to be opened up when they can come out would be great if its possible to catproof it


hmm, I would use smaller hardwire for sure, and then only let the birds out when you are there to watch. a cat hating dog can help things too.


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

I had my guinea pigs in there I don't think anything has ever gone in the bars before I have three dogs but they are good with cats but cats stay clear whenever they are outside


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mice and rats will be attracted to both the birds and the feed. They will jnfect your birds with salmonella and make them very sick. Then you can come back on here and we can advise you on what meds to use and what dosages, to try to save them. Rats will just kill them if they get in, and meds won't help. A false sense of security will not help then.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Ourdoves said:


> I had my guinea pigs in there I don't think anything has ever gone in the bars before I have three dogs but they are good with cats but cats stay clear whenever they are outside


You could always put up a no entry sign and hope any predators can read


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

Quazar said:


> You could always put up a no entry sign and hope any predators can read


Why Quazar, why?

By the time I read the thread, all the good ones are gone.


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

I have never had a problem with rats my question was how to keep cats out and no I wouldn't be asking on here if they were ill I would be asking a vet


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Ourdoves said:


> I have never had a problem with rats my question was how to keep cats out and no I wouldn't be asking on here if they were ill I would be asking a vet


I vaguely remember someone here stating a while back it was about time this forum had a "like" button.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, you were asking about cats, but we are just trying to tell you that other predators can get in there. Trying to let you know before it happens. It's too late afterwards. If I were warned about something like that, I would want to fix it to avoid it happening. So many have come on here, after finding all their birds killed during the night. We're just trying to help you. And yes, cats can even reach in with those grates, and people have had that happen also. If you choose not to listen then that is your choice. You asked about keeping cats out. You can not keep cats away, you can only make your loft predator proof. All you can do. Up to you. Really not a hard fix.


----------



## Peterharris50 (Jul 31, 2017)

*Cat killing my pigeons*

Warning to pigeon owners of all breeds... I used to race pigeons but stopped due to cats killing them when returning to the loft. I have counted up to five cats hanging round the my loft.. *My German shepherd used to keep them away when she was out in the garden, but she died five years ago. And since her passing I've lost 33 pigeons to date all killed through gaps in the pigeon loft!! My loft is 18ft long split in four sections with sliding doors. The front roof line has a fence to stop cats attacking from above. Nearly all attacks come from the ground. I have one black cat responsible for killing 26 pigeons alone. Five have been disabled due to this one cat. Ripped of legs and wings. Even there heads! This particular cat is very clever it *attacks through any small *gap in the pigeon loft it can reach through with it's claws. It's shocking at what length this cat will do to reach its prey... It will kill a curious pigeon... reaching through a gap smaller than my finger... So beware cats in one day will kill pigeons and eat them whole on the spot then kill as many as they can after that just for fun! Repeating the process everyday until it rains or there is no pigeons left!!*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe not all the deaths were do to cats. Rats will get in small openings and rip off the heads also, as will other animals. Cats can be a problem, I think everyone knows that. If I had that much of a problem, I would have put a wire fence around the loft. That would have kept the birds safe from cat attacks.


----------

